# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  ماذا تعرف عن مذبحة القلعة؟

## جوليا

مذبحة القلعةنقطةتحول فى تاريخ مصر
---------------------------


*لم تكن مذبحة القلعة بالحدث السهل الذي يمكن للتاريخ ان يتناساه وانما كان حدث استطاع ان يغير التاريخ المصرى كلة لتشهد مصر بعدة حقبة جديدة لم ترها منذ اخر قرون مضت*


*مذبحة القلعة هى حلقة وسطى فى سلسلة القضاء على المماليك؟*

*لم تكن مذبحة القلعة اول مرة يقوم فيها حاكم بالقضاء على المماليك وانما كان هناك سلسلة كبيرة بدأها المماليك انفسهم عندما استخدموا اسلوب الاغراق او النفى وذلك من اجل التخلص من عناصر النظام القديم*

*ثم تطورت بعد ذلك لنجد ان العثمانيين انفسهم يحاولون التخلص من المماليك لذلك نجدهم قاموا في عام 1801م بدعوة المماليك الي سفينة القيادة الراسية فى ميناء الاسكندرية وذلك من اجل حضور وليمة لهم ولكن ما ان وصل المماليك حتى بدأت المذبحة ولولا تدخل الانجليز الذين كانوا موجودين بالاسكندرية لتم القضاء عليهم تماما*
*ثم تكرر هذا الموقف مرة اخرى عندما دعى العثمانيون المماليك الي ابي قير بالاسكندرية لوليمة اعدت لهم ولكن استطاع العثمانيون القضاء عليهم ولم ينجو سوى البرديسي ومملوك اخر*

*المذبحة هي النهاية الحتمية لعلاقة محمد على مع المماليك:-؟*

*لقد كانت العلاقة بين محمد على والمماليك علاقة سيئة للغاية حيث كانت نظرة محمد علي للمماليك انهم سيشاركونة سلطتة فى حكم مصر بينما كان المماليك ان لا حق لمحمد على في حكم مصر لانها هى ارث لهم حيث حكمها اجدادهم عدة قرون*
*بالتالى سعى المماليك الى التخلص من محمد على عدة مرات ولكن دون جدوى حيث كان متيقظا لهم دائما*
*بينما محمد على سعى دائما لمهادنتهم ولكن دون جدوي فاضطر لمحاربتهم في الصعيد الا انة لم يستطع القضاء عليهم بالتالي لم يتبقى له سوى سلاح المكر والخديعة*

*ظهور مكر ودهاء محمد على في تخطيطه لمذبحة القلعة:-؟*






*أعد "محمد علي" مهرجانًا فخمًا بالقلعة دعا إليه كبار رجال دولته، وجميع الأمراء والبكوات والكشاف المماليك، فلبى المماليك تلك الدعوة وعدوها دليل رضاه عنهم، وقبل ابتداء الحفل دخل البكوات المماليك على محمد علي فتلقاهم بالحفاوة، ودعاهم إلى تناول القهوة معه، وشكرهم على إجابتهم دعوته، وألمح إلى ما يناله ابنه من التكريم إذا ما ساروا معه في الموكب، وراح محمد علي يتجاذب معهم أطراف الحديث؛ إمعانًا في إشعارهم بالأمن والود.* 


*وحان موعد تحرك الموكب، فنهض المماليك وبادلوا محمد علي التحية، وانضموا إلى الموكب، وكان يتقدم الركب مجموعة من الفرسان في طليعة الموكب، بعدها كان والي الشرطة ومحافظ المدينة، ثم كوكبه من الجنود الأرناؤود، ثم المماليك، ومن بعدهم مجموعة أخرى من الجنود الأرناؤود، وعلى إثرهم كبار المدعوين ورجال الدولة.* 



*وتحرك الموكب ليغادر القلعة، فسار في طريق ضيق نحو باب "العزب"، فلما اجتاز الباب طليعة الموكب ووالي الشرطة والمحافظ، أُغْلِق الباب فجأة من الخارج في وجه المماليك، ومن ورائهم الجنود الأرناؤود، وتحول الجنود بسرعة عن الطريق، وتسلقوا الصخور على الجانبين، وراحوا يمطرون المماليك بوابل من الرصاص، أخذت المفاجأة المماليك وساد بينهم الهرج والفوضى، وحاولوا الفرار، ولكن كانت بنادق الجنود تحصدهم في كل مكان، ومن نجا منهم من الرصاص فقد ذُبِح بوحشية.* 
*وسقط المماليك صرعى مضرجين في دمائهم، حتى امتلأ فناء القلعة بالجثث، ولم ينج من المماليك الأربعمائة والسبعين الذين دخلوا القلعة في صبيحة ذلك اليوم إلا واحد يسمى "أمين بك" كان في مؤخرة الصفوف،*






*اختلاف الاراء حول قضية الفارين من مذبحة القلعة*


*لقد ظهرت بعض الاراء حول من فروا من مذبحة القلعة ولكن كان هناك روايتين شهيرتين حول هذا الموضوع*

*الرواية الاولى :-* 
*----------------*
*وهى تحكى عن مملوك يدعى امين بك كان في مؤخرة الركب لذلك لما شعر ببداية اطلاق النار قرر الفرار الا انة لم يكن امامة سوى سور القلعة لذلك اخذ فرسة وقفز بة من فوق سور القلعة وسقط بة حتى ما ان اقترب من الارض قفز من فوق حصانة ليترك حصانة يلقى مصيرة بينما هو نجى واتجة بعدها الى بلاد الشام*

*الرواية الثانية:-* 
*-------------*
*وتحكى ان مملوك يدعى امين بك جاء متأخر الى الحفل فوجد باب القلعة اغلق فشعر بالمكيدة فأخذ فرسة وهرب بة الى بلاد الشام -بينما كان هناك مملوك اخر يدعى احمد بك لم يحضر الحفلة بسبب انشغالة في احد القرى بالتالى لم ينج سوي هذين المملوكين*
*اما انا فأرى ان الرواية الثانية اصدق لان الاولى افترضت انة قفز من على سور القلعة بجوادة وهو المر الذى يخالف العقل وقوانين الطبيعة*

*بداية تاريخ مصر الحديث تكتبة مذبحة*

*لقد ذكرنا الكثير عن تفاصيل مذبحة القلعة الا اننا لم نذكر ماذا ترتب علي هذة المذبحة خاصة وانها انهت نظام قديم يجب ان يحل محلة نظام جديد لذلك سنجد ان محمد على بدأ بعد هذة الحادثة نهضة مصر الحديثة والتي قام فيها بالكثير حتى اصبحت مصر دولة كبيرة في المنطقة لها نفوذها و املاكها*

*-------------------------*

**

----------


## ابن البلد

مشكورة جوليا علي الموضوع

----------


## ahmedsaad16

احنا مالنا بقى ومال المماليك ومحمد على ؟؟

دول ماتوا خلاص !!

يستحسن نخلينا فى زمنا احنا ولا ايه يابن البلد ؟؟

----------


## ابن البلد

اللي ملهوش ماضي 
ملهوش مستقبل يا أحمد

----------


## ALHOOL

> اللي ملهوش ماضي 
> ملهوش مستقبل يا أحمد


 لأ أنا ماضى بيبدأ من 1989 مش بيبدأ من أيام الهكسوس والصراع على الحكم و المعارك والمنجنيقات والأحصنة والقلاع وصلاح الدين واإسلامااه....

واخد بالك !!

إحنا لو هنرجع لماضينا فيستحسن نبدأ نرجع من العصر الحديث من أول حكم محمد نجيب لمصر

بلاش نرجع بعيد لحسن نتوه

ولا إنت رأيك إيه يا أحمد ؟

----------


## Abdou Basha

> احنا مالنا بقى ومال المماليك ومحمد على ؟؟
> 
> دول ماتوا خلاص !!


كمان يا احمد قوم عاد وثمود ماتوا ..
وفرعون وقومه ماتوا..

موسى وبني إسرائيل ماتوا..

ورغم ذلك.. يحدثنا الله عن كل هؤلاء في قرآنه..

رغم أنهم صاروا ماض بموتهم..

أليس في ذلك مغزى..؟





> لأ أنا ماضى بيبدأ من 1989 مش بيبدأ من أيام الهكسوس والصراع على الحكم و المعارك والمنجنيقات والأحصنة والقلاع وصلاح الدين واإسلامااه....
> 
> واخد بالك !!


ما هو يا تبقى أحمد يا تبقى أنكريدبول..   ::  

شوف يا سيدي..  ::  

إنت الماضي معاك بيبدأ من 1989..

لكن قريت عنوان الموضوع ..؟  ::  




> مذبحة القلعةنقطةتحول فى تاريخ مصر
> ---------------------------


جوليا بتتكلم عن تاريخ مصر.. بشخصيتها وتاريخها من آلاف السنين..

أو على الأقل هي بتتكلم عن نقطة تحول في التاريخ الحديث..

مش بتتكلم عن شخص واحد تاريخه ابتدى من 1989 ، أو حتى 1980..

لأ ..

عن بلد كاملة..

أرجو تكون لاحظت يا أحمد انكريديبول غرضنا إيه من التعرض لأحداث التاريخ..

----------


## جوليا

شكرا لكم ع مرور والتعليق

وفعلا مالوش ماضي ليس لة حاضر

----------


## عمرو صالح

* موضوع شيق يا جوليا قرأته من اول حرف الي اخر حرف وكثيرا ما تخيلت وانا صغير امين بك وهو يقفز بحصانة من القلعه وكنت اكاد اجن من التفكير 
كيف ؟ كيف ؟
ولكن اعتقد ان التفسير الثاني اقرب للواقع *

----------


## جوليا

شكرا عمرو على مرورك

----------


## ALHOOL

شكراً

----------


## ALHOOL

> شكرا لكم ع مرور والتعليق
> 
> وفعلا مالوش ماضي ليس لة حاضر


 ازاى بقى ؟؟

اذا كان انا اعرف واخد ما كنش ليه ولا ماضياية !!

ومع ذلك بقى من كبار رجال الاعمال وادامه مستقبل مشرق !! ؟؟

----------


## sakhrawy2001

الاخت جوليا 


الله ينور عليك  ، قرات مشاركتك بكل شغف  ، مره واثنين وثلاثه

جميل جدا  ، ان  نعرف اصلنا  ، وعلى فكره انا من مواليد القلعه  ، وفعلا موضوع المملوك الناجى من المذبحه ده 

كان يمر ببالى  ( بعد ما اخدناه فى المدرسه )   كل ما اشوف سفح القلعه 

الاخ احمد    اسمح لى اختلف معاك  ، لان مصر  حتى من بعد الثوره  ، ما هى الا امتداد لتاريخ طويل متراكم 

له مقدمات واسباب ونتائج  ، هى اللى عملت ايامنا ومن قبلها ايام ابائنا واجدادنا ................

يعنى باختصار هى اللى عملتنا...................متقبل وجهة النظر دى يا ابو حميد ؟

شكرا جدا جدا  جوليا

----------


## ALHOOL

طبعاًُ متقبل يا أستاذ صخراوى  ::

----------


## شذى

هاي جولي موضوع رائع ومعلومات قيمة

----------


## drent67

اخى الحبيب احمد اولا عندما تتحدث يجب ان تدرك قيمه ماتتحدث عنه   . التاريخ الانسانى ممتد  وملئ ويجب على العاقل المدرك ان يعى كل الدروس والعبر  والتاريخ لم يبدا فى 1989 او 1952 واسلاماه التى تتحدث عنها بنوع من الاستخفاف كانت الصيحه التى الهبت الجماهير المسلمه والتى هبت تدافع عن ارضها  وعقيدتهافى وجه الغاصبين والغزاه

----------


## جوليا

شكرا لك اخي drentعلى مرورك وتعليقك 
بارك اللة فيك وجزاك خيرا

----------


## moh123

جوليا عمل جميل جدا

----------


## جوليا

شكرا لك على مرورك الكريم
جزاك اللة خير

----------


## mekyman

الموضوع شيق وجميل 
والماضى مرأة للمستقبل 
دى حتى فى المرض لازم الدكتور يسالك عن تاريخك وتاريخ المرض سواء عند المريض او العائلة
فكيف ننسى تاريخنا

----------


## سحر الليالي

شكرا لك عزيزتي جوليا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
تقبلي خالص ودي

----------


## جوليا

شكرا لكmikymanعلى المرور والتعليق وجزاك اللة خيرا

----------


## جوليا

شكرا ليكى يا سحر على مرورك الجميل 
بارك اللة فيكى 
تقبلي تحياتي ::   ::

----------


## وائل جيلان

> مذبحة القلعة
> 
> نقطةتحول فى تاريخ مصر
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> *لم تكن مذبحة القلعة بالحدث السهل الذي يمكن للتاريخ ان يتناساه وانما كان حدث استطاع ان يغير التاريخ المصرى كلة لتشهد مصر بعدة حقبة جديدة لم ترها منذ اخر قرون مضت* 
> 
> *مذبحة القلعة هى حلقة وسطى فى سلسلة القضاء على المماليك؟*
> ...


موضوع جميل يستحق الشكر والتقدير لجوليا
لاني كسبت ثقافة مجانية 
ومشكووووووووووورة

----------


## جوليا

شكرا لك  على مرورك وتعليقك
وجزاك اللة خير

----------


## saladino

*موضوع شيق جدا جوليا
للمعلومة ويمكن محدش عافها
 ان صاحب فكرة مذبحة القلعة محمد لاظوغلى باشا وكيل محمد على باشا الكبير*

----------


## جوليا

شكرا صلادينو على مرورك الكريم
وشكرا على الاضافة الهامة
جزاك اللة خيرا
تقبل تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

استعدي يا ست جوليا للسجن..
عموماً احنا صيف..
مش محتاجين بطاطين..
هاتي بجامه و ناموسية لحسن الناموس هناك مش ناموس..دة احنا اللي بالنسباله ناموس...هههههههه
بس سيبي الموبايل في البيت ...

بلحااااااااااااااااا
تحياتي و لي عودة لقراءة الموضوع وقراءته..
 ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
معلومات جميييييييييييله 
حبيبة قلبى جوليا
تسلم ايدك ياااااارب*

----------


## 7oodaa

شكرا جوليا علي الموضوع الجميل
وعلي المعلومات القيمة

----------


## osha

شكرا جوليا على المعلومة القيمة 
الماضي ابو الحاضر والمستقبل
ودراسة التاريخ شئ ممتع ولكن للأسف مش كل الناس بيقدروا يتذوقوا متعة قراءه التاريخ
مذبحة القلعة فعلا كانت نقطة تحول في تاريخ مصر الحديث وانتقالها الى عصر آخر مع محمد علي باشا

----------


## shody20

و ها قد جاء ذلك اليوم الذي طالما حلمت به جوليا..
طبعاً جوزك عمال بيغمزني و بيقولي خليها و حديك فلوس..
و لأني مستغل جداً و خصوصاً في هذه الحالات..
فقد تقرر انهاء فترة ايقافك ..
تحياتي لك و لموضوعك الشيق .. و أرجو أن يتسنى لي الوقت لأقرأه و أرد عليه

 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا تاكسى المنتدى الذى أتى بنا هنا
وشكرا لجوليا
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

والحقيقة أن مذبحة المماليك مازالت تتكرر بصورة ما أو بأخرى
وما مذبحة إستاد بورسعيد لجماهير الألتراس الأهلاوى عنا ببعيد
وماجرى فى ميدان العباسية أمس الأول كذلك

----------


## nariman

شكرا لرفع الموضوع الرائع ده
وكل التحية والتقدير للعزيزة جوليا
 :f2:

----------

